#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Help scampy to download torrents.

## The Gentleman Scamp

I apologize for not knowing this and not taking the advice of Nooners a couple of years ago, but I do not know how to download movies and shit, I have zero understanding of how it works, I don't know who 'torrence' is and I have not progressed beyond Limewire which is so crap it only has one version of 'Tender' by 'Blur' and that sounds like Damon has a throat fill of phelgm.

Please explain this stuff to me like I am a 4 year old so I can start downloading stuff, and if you're not a Mac owner then don't bother because the rules are different if you use substandard computers.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Please explain this stuff to me like I am a 4 year old so I can start downloading stuff, and if you're not a Mac owner then don't bother because the rules are different if you use substandard computers.


i'll do a thread for you if you want.

give me a while.

doesn't matter if you are a mac owner, an ubuntu owner or a windoze nob or not.

same thing applies..

----------


## ChiangMai noon

first things first scampy.

download azureus for mac from here.

Vuze (formerly Azureus) Download - Softpedia

if you don't do that, don't moan about it.


shouldn't tke more than 10 minutes.

and that's about it really.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

I tried that ages ago, all I got was a picture of a blue frog but okay, i'll do it again.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> all I got was a picture of a blue frog but okay



that's what you should have.
 :Smile: 

you don't deserve any help.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

i can't be arsed.

read this.

How to download files using Bittorrent (Mac OS X version) - Simple Help

you should be downloading stuff within 20 minutes.

i doubt you'll bother to help yourself though.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Jesus!  I click on the button that say 'download' and IT TAKES ME BACK TO THE TOP OF THE PAGE.  :Mad:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

google azureus for mac download.

there should be hundreds of sites.

ask melvbot for help.

do a thread.

----------


## filch

Azureus for dummies

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

No need to get shirty Nooners, i'll read your instructions first, well..  After I have watched the Lockerbie edition of Air Crash Investigation on YouTube.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
the blue frog is called your torrent client.

you need it.

it's software.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

there are other clients you can use with mac.

transmission is one i think.

ubuntu uses transmission as the default client but i'm not liking it.

does deluge work for mac?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

There you go.

a review of torrent clients for mac.

take your pic.

and one of the most capable as well thanks to its BSD (Unix) core.
Sadly, the number of user-friendly, appealing BitTorrent clients available for the platform are very few in comparison to the number of those available for Windows.

In this article we will highlight the most popular Mac BitTorrent applications and compare their features.

Let’s start with the granddaddy of them all, Bram Cohen’s self-titled 

*BitTorrent application*. It’s gotten kind of confusing since he named the protocol, his company and his application all BitTorrent. BitTorrent OSX is a very (and I mean very) basic application. It’s as feature-full as Safari’s download box and that’s not saying much. Now some people wouldn’t mind something like that, but if you’re looking for simplicity Transmission is a much better choice. BitTorrent OSX also takes an age to start up on my MacBook Pro.

*Transmission* is my current Mac B.T. client of choice. It’s an Open Source project, maintained by the developer of the popular Mac DVD ripping application, HandBrake. Transmission does its job well. A neat feature it offers is the ability to view download and upload rates in the dock, so I don’t even have to open up the program to check how my downloads are going. Another great thing Transmission does is copy the .torrent file to its support folder, then trash the original file from my desktop thereby leaving no mess of files behind for me to clean up. Now just like everything Transmission has its flaws, the biggest of which is that Demonoid, a leading BitTorrent directory has banned it on ocassion! They say it doesn’t adhere to set standards.

*Azureus* is a cross-platfrom BitTorrent client written in Java. It’s slightly slower than all the other native Mac B.T. applications, but has features none of the others can boast of. Therefore it remains one of the most popular clients, even on the Mac. The one reason I have both Azureus and Transmission installed at any given time is because Transmission doesn’t allow me to select which files I want from a particular torrent. We call the feature ‘Selective Downloading’ and Azureus is sadly the only popular Mac B.T. client that lets me do that! There are also a number of great plug-ins for Azureus that let you do all sorts of things like subscribe to RSS feeds with .torrent enclosures.

*Tomato Torrent* is a very plain alternative, seriously lacking in eye-candy and begging for a new icon (and maybe a new name too). It’s based on the official BitTorrent client. I think it desrves a mention because I know a few people who swear by it. It comes with an AppleScript file that you can place in folders you want to download to. When you want to download a torrent to a specific folder, you just drag the .torrent file onto the piece of AppleScript to initiate the transfer. One pro is that it’s an extremely light client that hogs very little RAM. It’s the closet thing to uTorrent on the Mac.

*Bits on Wheels* is a slightly out-dated (last updated Sep. ‘05), yet popular Mac BitTorrent client. It claims to be “the first 100% native BitTorrent client for the Macintosh” as it is written in Objective-C and Cocoa. 

Bits on Wheels is freeware but not Open Source. One of its main features is a visual 3D Swarm with which you can observe what’s actually going on under the hood, how many seeders and leechers you’re connected to and the bits transferring between everyone. Bits on Wheels is very OSeXy (heh!), it’s how I’d imagine the default OS X BitTorrent downloader to look if there was one. If not to use the first native OS X B.T. client, I’d download it just to fly around in 3D chasing bits.

*Conclusion*
Clearly, feature-wise Azureus is the winner. Bits on Wheels and Transmission are both great alternatives to BitTorrent OSX. If only Bits on Wheels would be updated more often and Transmission become standards-compliant and both of them allow Selective Downloading, they might start taking back some market share. And lets not forget the light weighted tomato. Tomato Torrent could use a few more features and better interface, but it too is a great BitTorrent client.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

This is exciting, I have no excuse now.  :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
get azureus.

if you can't start a thread of your own, this one might end up split.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Try this one scamp.

https://teakdoor.com/the-multimedia-f...-on-a-mac.html

Lom, Nooners and a couple of others got me up and running. It took a while to get it all going perfect but now I'm downloading shit at lightspeed.

Theres a link on the first or second page of that thread which should take you to an older version of Azzures which apparently is better...? No idea why but it works well for me.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Try this one scamp.


he won't listen.

he'll still be using limewire and youtube in 5 years time.

----------


## Butterfly

better idea, use BootCamp, install WinXP or Win2000 and run uTorrent, you won't regret it

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
better idea.
sell the mac and shove a free copy of ubuntu on a cheap machine.

----------


## melvbot

Might be best to view it in fullscreen.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^

good job melv.

----------


## melvbot

Think it'll make any difference?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
might do.

he likes youtube.

----------


## melvbot

> ^
> might do.
> 
> he likes youtube.


That was the idea, a format he can absorb. He does seem a bit blonde about this sort of stuff though.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

I'm hungry, i'll come back to this later and i'll be downloading stuff by the end of the month, you'll see. 


The Lockerbie documentary was good.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> Might be best to view it in fullscreen.


 :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: 

I can't green him!

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
forget greens.

you should be sucking his nob for the next week.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Hold your horses, I am okay up to the bit where I have to click on *'Download this torrent'* and I click on it and nothing happens, I double click on it and nothing happens - it looks like something will happen as the address bar fills up blue but then nowt - diddly squat, and why does it say *'Download this torrent'* and not *'Download this album'* what's with the silly words?

And while we're at it, how come there are no results found for *'Modern Life Is Rubbish'* - their second biggest album?

I guess I've got no chance of getting *'A Knees-Up At Mile End'* at this rate, anyway I've got 'Tender', I asked a Thai girl I know to do it for me, she used to be one of my staff on 'Ring The Peg' when I was working at the funfair here ion 2004.

----------


## melvbot

It says download this torrent because thats what your downloading from the website, the torrent file.

 Every album will/ might be somewhere, you might have to try http://www.isohunt.com
btjunkie - the largest bittorrent search engine 

or one of the other torrent sites to find it

No idea about your file not showing, try looking in "downloads" or on the desktop to see if theyve been put there

 You could try

Rapidshare search, MediaFire Sendspace and Badongo search - Direct download links search - Rapidshare search engine

 This isnt torrents its a way of downloading through your browser.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Wait!

I think I'm onto something!

----------


## melvbot

And the world breathed a collective sigh of relief. 

Looks like youve got a FLAC (lossless audio) file, albums tend to be 70-120 MB depending on the bitrate.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Jesus, it can't make up its mind - every second the time remaining flits from 27hrs 8 mins to 9hrs 22 mins etc..  I can't wait that fucking long, I'm going out later. My Mac is already egg-frying hot and thats with a fan on it.

The one I really want and have done since I passed up my only chance to buy it in 1995 is the live version of _'Country House'_ from Mile End stadium (I was there) and it was the first time anyone had ever heard it.

The _Country House_ that we all know, the one they released a couple of months later is slow, over produced and shite - one of the biggest disappointments of my early adult life - but I'm not waiting a couple of days for it. If you download it for me and email me the file i'll send you 200 baht in Office Depot vouchers.

----------


## Pnow

Dont worry I've already downloaded it and can sms you the file. (From the Fresh Prince on P'Nows p.c (This isn't double nicking btw))

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Send it by sms?  

Did you see my phone the other night?

It was 800 baht my Nokia and I've had it two years, how about I PM you my email?

----------


## Pnow

yeah was only jokin about the sms. Just trying to see if youd think it was possible. I've got your details and will try in the morning.

(The Fresh Prince borrowing P'Nows computer)

----------


## Pnow

Actually, whilst I'm here I may aswell green myself from his computer ha ha. What thread should I start before he come back?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Scampy joins PhuketBlimp as the two dumbest fucks on TD.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

I'm just not a nerd, doesn't mean I'm thick as shit.

----------


## Wallalai

Gentleman scamp, if you're using Mac don't use uTorrent, download Transmission much better than uTorrent beta version.

And open the port in the firewall and in your router. Oops, I just saw you're already using this software. :mid:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Thanks anyway Walla, hey do I have to sign up with a username and password for all these Demonoid sites or is that just to make comments?

----------


## Wallalai

Torrent Sites has an exhaustive list of torrent sites. You'll have to subscribe to the private one though. I don't know about demonoid, sorry.

----------


## Pranburi10

> I apologize for not knowing this and not taking the advice of Nooners a couple of years ago, but I do not know how to download movies and shit, I have zero understanding of how it works, I don't know who 'torrence' is and I have not progressed beyond Limewire which is so crap it only has one version of 'Tender' by 'Blur' and that sounds like Damon has a throat fill of phelgm.
> 
> Please explain this stuff to me like I am a 4 year old so I can start downloading stuff, and if you're not a Mac owner then don't bother because the rules are different if you use substandard computers.


 

*I think the problem is not a substandard computer but a substandard brain.* :tosser1:

----------


## Frankenstein

> there are other clients you can use with mac.
> 
> transmission is one i think.
> 
> ubuntu uses transmission as the default client but i'm not liking it.


I understand why, Transmission's not that great at the moment, but in 5-6 months I think they'll have ironed out the worst kinks. It already does the basic job ok though.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

0204am   ...still downloading.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

0910 - It has arrived, I found the separate tracks and album artwork in the 'downloads' files, but they all seem to be Toast titanium files and I can't drag them into i-tunes but I have the option of burning them onto a CD. Is that how I have to do it???  Burn them onto a CD then import the CD into i-tunes???

----------


## Butterfly

^ try WinXP, MacOSX is absolutely worthless in terms of usability, even I had to struggle to burn a CD, complete non-sense to do anything, iTunes is probably the biggest crap of bloatware on the MacOSX platform, get rid of it

or else you should buy a MacOSX Help Guide, all those questions would be answered in a matter of seconds

----------


## Marmite the Dog

They're FLAC files, Scampy. 

VLC will play them.

Just wondering why you downloaded a bunch of files whose file extensions you didn't recognise? A bit dumb.

----------


## melvbot

> 0910 - It has arrived, I found the separate tracks and album artwork in the 'downloads' files, but they all seem to be Toast titanium files and I can't drag them into i-tunes but I have the option of burning them onto a CD. Is that how I have to do it???  Burn them onto a CD then import the CD into i-tunes???


I mentioned before that it looked like a FLAC file as it was 300+mb for a download. Next time look for the part which shows the file size between 70 and 130 is the norm.

----------


## melvbot

> ^ try WinXP, MacOSX is absolutely worthless in terms of usability, even I had to struggle to burn a CD, complete non-sense to do anything, iTunes is probably the biggest crap of bloatware on the MacOSX platform, get rid of it
> 
> or else you should buy a MacOSX Help Guide, all those questions would be answered in a matter of seconds


Fixed your ceiling trap yet? 5 min job for anyone with sense  ::doglol::

----------


## Butterfly

> 5 min job for anyone with sense


yeah if you are a typical idiot Mac user, and a lazy mind (which they are usually, I guess it goes in pair)

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

So I have a FLAC file?

Is there no way to translate this into itunes or do I need to make a CD then take the songs off the CD once burned?

Jeez, talk about the long way round - it's only Parklife.

----------


## melvbot

> So I have a FLAC file?
> 
> Is there no way to translate this into itunes or do I need to make a CD then take the songs off the CD once burned?
> 
> Jeez, talk about the long way round - it's only Parklife.


Look for another torrent but make sure the file size is between 70mb and 120 mb

in fact just go here

btjunkie - the largest bittorrent search engine

Click "Blur Parklife[1994]" to get the torrent file, its about 120mb and will go to itunes no worries. There is a way to get FLAC into iTunes but I aint goin down that road.....

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Cheers Mel I'll try that one after breakfast.



That's Minivova off my Christmas card list - can't even have a 'normal' version of Parklife???

PATHETIC.  :Mad:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
use demonoid.

i used to be a member of a music torrent site, can't remember what it was called.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

one of these i expect.

MUSIC TORRENT SITES

What.CD
http://www.waffles.fm
FileMP3.org
STMusic
MixFiend.com - WE GOT THAT GOOD! Hip-Hop Mixtapes! (Mixtapes)

www.indietorrents.com
FunkyTorrents :: Login
softmp3.org - Login
http://www.themusik.org
Kraytracker / Login (metal)

TranceTraffic :: Login
Libble.com
Login first...
:: PyroTorrents.org
PunkOiSka - Index (Punk, Oi!, Ska, Psychobilly, Rockabilly, etc.)

Punk Torrents (Powered by Invision Power Board) (Punk)
http://audionews.ru (Music production)
Black Flower Music Net Label
Btbeat.com - Music downloads Resources and Information. This website is for sale!
bt.etree.org | Community Tracker

btmusic.org  Appears dead at the moment
ChronicTracker :: Login / Sign up / Recover password
http://deepbassnine.com
Test Page for Apache Installation
http://djiq.org

http://kerrazy-torrents.net
Onemoresolo.net Forums / Info
Pearl Jam Bit Torrents (Pearl Jam)
Getting things Done Applikation für den MAC - iGTD | Deutsch
Bittorrent Music Concert Downloads Free Live Concerts - PureLiveGigs

Index :: smithstorrents.co.uk (The Smiths/Morrissey)
The Cellar
themixingbowl.org
The Traders' Den
WWW.ToRReNTaZoS.CoM,Tu Chat Mas Divertido y Los Enlaces Bittorrent Mas Actuales

http://tracker.twee.se
ZOMB Torrents
VIPmusic.org
trance music video itunes free at modetrance.com
Latest trance radio shows @ TranceRoute.com - trance music download

softmp3.org - Login
PunkOiSka - Index
http://tracker.gunsnroses.us (Guns 'n' Roses)
http://nipponsei.minglong.org (Anime OSTs)
http://tracker.shoegaze.lt (Shoegaze, Dreampop)

puretrance.org (Trance)
JPOPSUKI Tracker or http://tracker.jpopsuki.com (Japanese/Asian and J-pop/music)
bits pilani myler rock drill at zonebits.net (Primarily Danish music)
Komodo Rock

http://tracker.shoegaze.lt (Shoegaze, indie, post-rock)
.::ProAudioTorrents::. (pretty self-explanatory)
Live U2 :: U2Torrents.com (U2)
http://metalbits.org (metal)
Metal-Torrents.com .::. Index

http://www.makegreatmusic.net/ (Sheet music & Audio Books)
YEESHKUL! - the home for Floydians (primarily Pink Floyd and related, but others are allowed)
http://www.hungercity.org/index.php  (all sorts of artists)
Tapecity Live Music Sharing - Torrents Listing Page (all sorts of artists)
Mind-Warp PaVilion :: Home (primarily David Bowie, but they do allow other artists as well.)

SatClubbing Music Tracker :: Home (Trance/techno music tracker)
Ambient Nights - ambient-nights.org (ambience (electronic) music. All are legit free-download (not commercial).
Jane Music (Tracker for Neil Finn, Tim Finn, Finn Brothers, Split Endz and Crowded House.)
RMT - metal.iplay.ro (Specialises in Heavy metal)
RockBox - Index (Specialises in Heavy metal)

----------


## ChiangMai noon

one of these i expect.

MUSIC TORRENT SITES

What.CD
http://www.waffles.fm
FileMP3.org
STMusic
MixFiend.com - WE GOT THAT GOOD! Hip-Hop Mixtapes! (Mixtapes)

www.indietorrents.com
FunkyTorrents :: Login
softmp3.org - Login
http://www.themusik.org
Kraytracker / Login (metal)

TranceTraffic :: Login
Libble.com
Login first...
:: PyroTorrents.org
PunkOiSka - Index (Punk, Oi!, Ska, Psychobilly, Rockabilly, etc.)

Punk Torrents (Powered by Invision Power Board) (Punk)
http://audionews.ru (Music production)
Black Flower Music Net Label
Btbeat.com - Music downloads Resources and Information. This website is for sale!
bt.etree.org | Community Tracker

btmusic.org  Appears dead at the moment
ChronicTracker :: Login / Sign up / Recover password
http://deepbassnine.com
Test Page for Apache Installation
http://djiq.org

http://kerrazy-torrents.net
Onemoresolo.net Forums / Info
Pearl Jam Bit Torrents (Pearl Jam)
Getting things Done Applikation für den MAC - iGTD | Deutsch
Bittorrent Music Concert Downloads Free Live Concerts - PureLiveGigs

Index :: smithstorrents.co.uk (The Smiths/Morrissey)
The Cellar
themixingbowl.org
The Traders' Den
WWW.ToRReNTaZoS.CoM,Tu Chat Mas Divertido y Los Enlaces Bittorrent Mas Actuales

http://tracker.twee.se
ZOMB Torrents
VIPmusic.org
trance music video itunes free at modetrance.com
Latest trance radio shows @ TranceRoute.com - trance music download

softmp3.org - Login
PunkOiSka - Index
http://tracker.gunsnroses.us (Guns 'n' Roses)
http://nipponsei.minglong.org (Anime OSTs)
http://tracker.shoegaze.lt (Shoegaze, Dreampop)

puretrance.org (Trance)
JPOPSUKI Tracker or http://tracker.jpopsuki.com (Japanese/Asian and J-pop/music)
bits pilani myler rock drill at zonebits.net (Primarily Danish music)
http://komodoisland.net

http://tracker.shoegaze.lt (Shoegaze, indie, post-rock)
.::ProAudioTorrents::. (pretty self-explanatory)
Live U2 :: U2Torrents.com (U2)
http://metalbits.org (metal)
Metal-Torrents.com .::. Index

http://www.makegreatmusic.net/ (Sheet music & Audio Books)
YEESHKUL! - the home for Floydians (primarily Pink Floyd and related, but others are allowed)
http://www.hungercity.org/index.php  (all sorts of artists)
Tapecity Live Music Sharing - Torrents Listing Page (all sorts of artists)
Mind-Warp PaVilion :: Home (primarily David Bowie, but they do allow other artists as well.)

SatClubbing Music Tracker :: Home (Trance/techno music tracker)
Ambient Nights - ambient-nights.org (ambience (electronic) music. All are legit free-download (not commercial).
Jane Music (Tracker for Neil Finn, Tim Finn, Finn Brothers, Split Endz and Crowded House.)
RMT - metal.iplay.ro (Specialises in Heavy metal)
RockBox - Index (Specialises in Heavy metal)

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> ^
> use demonoid.







> Look for another torrent but make sure the file size is between 70mb and 120 mb




I wonder if one can even get Michael Jacksons Thriller - the most popular album of all time.



Ah, well that's something I suppose - if you like Michael Jackson.

Lime wire has all that, and most of the songs on Parklife - I need to get my hands on some rare stuff, a lot of which is available on Limewire but mostly they are singles and mashups, but it would be great to get that live album.



Oh well, I guess they are a very rare and unknown band.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I'd go for that 5 albums one on demoniod and then just uncheck the shit that you dont want. You sometimes find that those discography ones have hidden tracks that you want.

----------


## melvbot

Jesus, Ive already posted a link to a torrent for Parklife or whatever it was.

----------


## Butterfly

Scampy = CMN on Linux or WinXP

----------


## kingwilly

> Scampy = CMN on Linux or WinXP


 :goldcup:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> Jesus, Ive already posted a link to a torrent for Parklife or whatever it was.


Yes I think I've cracked that, and it's downloading via Limewire as a host - is that because I have not opened Transmission?

I thought transmission might open automatically like what i-tunes does when a Limewire track has finished downloading.

By the way, all this Blur stuff is just prep work, when I have it sussed I'm going for gold.

----------


## Wallalai

> So I have a FLAC file?
> 
> Is there no way to translate this into itunes or do I need to make a CD then take the songs off the CD once burned?
> 
> Jeez, talk about the long way round - it's only Parklife.


Scamp, to make iTunes read the .flac files you only need Fluke: iFLAC your Mac

Enjoy.  :Wink:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Cheers Wall, i'll try that...  Look, I'm on a roll now see, if this works i'll be downloading movies next.  :Smile:

----------


## Wallalai

If for any reason you would like to convert these .flac files into .mp3 you can use Switch Audio Converter for Mac - Free software downloads and reviews - CNET Download.com




> Switch is free format converter for audio files. So, for example, if you need to convert a bunch of Windows Media files into .mp3s so you can play them on your iPod, then Switch can help. This application supports conversion from and to a variety of formats, providing input and output for .mp3, .wav, .aif, .ogg, .flac, and more. (Although note that not all formats work both ways, like you cant output .wma or .rm files even though you can open them--and you cant decode any sort of copy-protected file, including aacPlus.)

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I have switch but it never seems to work. I think I need to buy the full version.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

^^ I tried to green you again but I can't, thanks again - I'm really getting the hang of this. I don't yet know where the converted files will end up but if it works I can cancel the torrent download.



Anyway I can download liquid cooling for my Macbook Pro?

----------


## Wallalai

The converted files will end in /Users/cameron/Music.



Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

----------


## Wallalai

> I have switch but it never seems to work. I think I need to buy the full version.


I think you have downloaded the wrong version. There is a Mac PPC version called switchmac.zip and another Mac Intel version called switchmaci.zip.

Use the correct link on the Audio Sound File Converter Software- Convert to wav, mp3, wma etc. page. Look at my screenshot.


Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

THIS IS GREAT!!!

I'VE GOT THE NEW MADNESS ALBUM, AND I DIDN'T PAY FOR IT!!!!



THANKYOU ALL!!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Brilliant this new technology, I love it!!!

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Hmm, okay - on the TMBG album; once dragged into itunes nearly all the tracks only play a few seconds, what's that all about then?

It's 0325 i'll figure it out tomorrow.  :Smile:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Of course!  ...The bar is still blue, it hasn't finished downloading yet!

Fuck me I'm as thick as pig shit, if not thicker!

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Well it seems Btjunkie has met it's match, it has no record of Jack Nitzche.  :Sad:

----------


## jizzybloke

well done sCamp give yourself a pat on the back mate!

----------


## melvbot

> I have switch but it never seems to work. I think I need to buy the full version.


No you dont, you can use XLD, free and works every time.

X Lossless Decoder: Lossless audio decoder for Mac OS X

----------


## Butterfly

I thought you could have MP3 Lossless, or is it only FLAC ?

----------


## melvbot

> I thought you could have MP3 Lossless, or is it only FLAC ?


Nope, you cant have MP3 lossless. When its encoded to MP3 bits get disgarded making it "lossy". If you want CD quality then its FLAC.

----------


## Butterfly

^ ok, good to know. However, no consumers products support FLAC, didn't find one yet. No portable device etc... 

is the encoding/decoding heavily copyrighted ?

----------


## melvbot

> ^ ok, good to know. However, no consumers products support FLAC, didn't find one yet. No portable device etc... 
> 
> is the encoding/decoding heavily copyrighted ?


FLAC is Free Lossless Audio Codec, no idea why you would b e bothered about it being copyrighted. You can get portable players that support FLAC but no that many

Theres a few here

FLAC - links

I think you can play them on an iPod but only with custom firmware like

Rockbox - Open Source Jukebox Firmware

----------


## lom

> Well it seems Btjunkie has met it's match, it has no record of Jack Nitzche.


It has if you spell his name correct. with the s 

You can even use Google, it is very easy.
Type the name of an actor, movie, singer, or album. 
Then a space, then torrent, then return.
Voila, Jack Nitzsche is available in many trackers. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## baldrick

I hope you didn't have this folder shared when you were using limewire ? or was it your plan to back up your personal files by sharing them with the world ?

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Fuck the world, like they care about Lockerbie now!

----------


## baldrick

I saw this doco torrent and thought scampy should watch it




> The Five Obstructions (Danish: De Fem benspænd) is a 2003 film by Lars Von Trier and Jørgen Leth. The film is a documentary, but incorporates lengthy sections of experimental films produced by the filmmakers. The premise is that Lars Von Trier has created a challenge for his friend and mentor, Jørgen Leth, another filmmaker. Von Trier's favourite film is Leth's The Perfect Human (1967). Von Trier gives Leth the task of remaking The Perfect Human five times, each time with a different 'obstruction' (or obstacle) given by Von Trier.


http://torrents.thepiratebay.org/449...67.TPB.torrent

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Too complicated for me, have you got anything with Dudley Moore in it, and preferably a sequel?

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

My password may have fallen into the wrong hands so please be on the look out for posts which maybe daft or stupid or generally not in my normal style.

Okay, I have a question for Melvbot and other Mac users - esp ones who use a laptop trackpad. There's a site that I found a couple of weeks ago that bkkmadness would like to take credit for finding but he didn't, anyway - here's the site.

Blur - Live at Mile End Stadium, London 1995 [Download] | The Line Of Best Fit

Maddie says that you have to right click and save to file...  RIGHT CLICK?

I have a single button trackpad, what to do?   

I can listen to the tracks via Quicktime Player via the website but that's it.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I have a single button trackpad, what to do?


Buy a proper computer.

----------


## melvbot

Ctrl key and click.

----------


## Butterfly

> Buy a proper computer.


I think you meant buy a real computer,

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ And the difference is what exactly?

----------


## BigRed

> My password may have fallen into the wrong hands so please be on the look out for posts which maybe daft or stupid


Those will be the genuine ones  :Smile:

----------


## melvbot

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> Buy a proper computer.
> 
> 
> I think you meant buy a real computer,


Have you put Linux or XP on that expensive white computer case you bought yet?

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

^ Hell no!

----------


## kingwilly

> Fuck me I'm as thick as pig shit, if not thicker!


yes you are.

but then again, this thread is limping towards a century.

----------


## kingwilly

> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y288/Bunglemuffin/Picture15-2.pngFuck the world, like they care about Lockerbie now!


yes, but perhaps Cameron doesnt want his resume out there for the world to see, and maybe even Dad doesnt want his addresses shared....?

just a thought.

----------


## Butterfly

> Have you put Linux or XP on that expensive white computer case you bought yet?


I will soon, I am quite happy though with Plex, and so far all the opensource codecs are working, don't need that fucking useless QuickTime. I might give MacOSX another chance if I can replace that useless Finder. For now, with Plex, I don't even need to go to the Finder, and that's very nice. It's just the system taking 10GB of space is still too much for such a garbage OS, I would like to reduce it to 2GB max, but that's probably too much to ask.

----------


## melvbot

> I will soon, I am quite happy though with Plex, and so far all the opensource codecs are working, don't need that fucking useless QuickTime.


  Have to agree with that Quicktime sucks, I had it running OK with Perian for a while then it started playing up. Back to VLC.

----------


## melvbot

> It's just the system taking 10GB of space is still too much for such a garbage OS, I would like to reduce it to 2GB max, but that's probably too much to ask.


It sounds like youve got everything like the developer tools installed, if you re-install you can cut them out with a custom install.

 To save a bit more space you can run this 

Xslimmer - Your Mac, on a Diet!

It strips out all the useless langauge files like French for example  :Smile:  and strips all the unused code from apps that are universal binary, that would save a gig or so at least I guess.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Can I take credit for this century being that the thread was sprouted as a cutting clipped from another and I didn't start it as such?

----------


## melvbot

Bagsies on 100

----------


## Butterfly

> To save a bit more space you can run this
> 
> Xslimmer - Your Mac, on a Diet!
> 
> It strips out all the useless langauge files like French for example and strips all the unused code from apps that are universal binary, that would save a gig or so at least I guess.


I was looking for a piece of software like this actually, thanks

So far I have removed 5GB of worthless Apple crap, mostly iMovies, iTunes and all their silly bloated software, I think I am down to 4GB, but it's still too much. I will try the utility above, maybe it will remove another 2GB of useless library

----------


## kingwilly

its a crap century anyway, i'd be embarrased having it against my name.

----------


## kingwilly

> So far I have removed 5GB of worthless Apple crap, mostly iMovies, iTunes and all their silly bloated software, I think I am down to 4GB, but it's still too much. I will try the utility above, maybe it will remove another 2GB of useless library


is there any reason I should actually even buy a mac?

----------


## Butterfly

^ they look great in your living room if you are gay,

----------


## melvbot

> is there any reason I should actually even buy a mac?


No, stick with Windows. Its great, so I hear

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

^ I have another question for you Botty, how do you record the screen like what you did in your Torrents A La Scampy video which was excellent.

----------


## melvbot

I use this

Telestream ScreenFlow - Overview

Free from all good torrent sites.

----------


## melvbot

I havent tried this but its supposed to make torrents and stuff loads easier for the dimwits. Its a browser plugin for P2P

LittleShoot - The P2P Browser Plugin

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

2 more questions Mel, if I may...

What is a FLAC and how come my internet is so fucking slow - is it because I'm downloading a couple of albums?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

torrents shouldn't have any effect on your internet speed.

internet has been fairly crap recently.

who is your IP?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> What is a FLAC


Free Lossless Audio Codec.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

I didn't ask you Nooners I asked Melvbot, but it's okay - and by the way you were right about Demonoid being better than btjunkie - I should have listened to you.

So FLAC doesn't mean I won't be able to listen to the album when it has downloaded, it just means it's a Free Lossless Audio Codec then.




> who is your IP?


I would answer that but I don't know what you're talking about.

----------


## Red dragon

fucking hell mate even I know that it is internet provider

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> it's a Free Lossless Audio Codec


yes.

it is also riddled with mac viruses.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Macs don't get viruses, they are the best.

----------


## melvbot

https://teakdoor.com/computer-news/46...tml#post984903

https://teakdoor.com/computer-news/46...tml#post985515

----------

